# How many original apostilles should we bring?



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

I know I need at least one apostilled original of birth certificates, marriage licenses, name changes, etc. - but should I have more than one of each? Apparently copies are not usually accepted, and I know it is easier to get these ahead of time instead of waiting until after we move. Thanks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In some instances your document cannot be more than 3 months old so I would not stock pile apostilles..


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

What do you need them for? We have never been asked for one. Have Residente Permanentes currently. Previously temporals. We are a married US couple. Have bought 2 homes here, own MXN plated cars, etc. Again, never been asked for an apostile of anything.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ajijic Lady said:


> What do you need them for? We have never been asked for one. Have Residente Permanentes currently. Previously temporals. We are a married US couple. Have bought 2 homes here, own MXN plated cars, etc. Again, never been asked for an apostile of anything.


I never needed one until I applied for Mexican citizenship. They wanted a copy of my birth certificate with an apostille.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would bring 3, Peter,Paul and John...OH it's apostilles not Apostles...never mind, LOL yes a joke


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I neede one to get either the temporary or the permanent at one time... I do not remember exactly when but rules may have changes since then. I did need one no more than 3 month old for the citizenship.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

How many original apostilles should we bring?

Jesus brought 12. :angel:

Sorry Chico, I didn't see your post.


----------

